# Simplicity 728



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

I recently aquired an old 1972 simplicity 728 from a friend, he said it would not start one day and it was too old to look at. I got it home and found the pto belt broken, I have no idea how the pto system works on this thing but I see 2 horizontal pulleys in front attached to the pto engagement lever and one pulley all the way in the middle of the deck. What am I looking at and can I still get replacement belts for this?? On the engine side, the welsh plug is missing from the carb and it leaks so I suspect a carb rebuild is going to happen. The motor just doesn't seem to turn over fast enough to start. Even with my jumper pack it, the starter can't pull past the compression stroke. It has one of those big starters ive never seen before. Can someone explain what I should try? It has a Briggs and stratton 8hp engine I believe. 








<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y220/justin3Zelda/Picture1061.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

either the starter is bad, or its getting caught on the compression stroke because the compression release is bad


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Well I didn't notice this before, but the cables for the battery cables are all falling apart, battery probably can't transfer enough amps. Ill get into that soon. Now my only queston is the mower deck belt.


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

Yes you should be able to get a belt for it,there are lots of 728 still out there.
Just google "simplicity parts"


----------

